# Grass makes dog hyper?



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

My dog gets hyper when he rolls around grass. There's a park across my house that I take my dog, and every time he sniffs the grass, he lays down, roll on his back, then starts to get hyper. Then I notice something, every time he is in that state I try to touch him, he's mouth go towards my hand and about to bite me in a playful way. He's only 15 weeks old. Should I be worried? Since the day I got him, the first thing I taught him was not to bite hand and I was successful, until the moment when he sniffs and rolls on grass.

So far, he is very consistent with commands like sit, down, roll, wait, live it, let's go, come, he doesn't pull his leash while walking, and when i give him food he won't eat it until i say "okay" and points toward his food. I'm in the process of socializing him with different types of people and sounds. Strangers are able to pet him without him jumping on them. He is fascinated with me whistling right now.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like he's just getting excited because of the different surface at the park. I wouldn't be too worried. There's thousands of different scents that he's checking out and the grass is probably nice to roll in .


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

He reminds me of toothless from "how to train your dragon" when he rolls on the grass.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Dogs turn around three or four times before they lay down. Suppose to be instincts from when they had to trample the grass down to make a bed.
They roll in dead stuff or icky stuff to cover their scent so they can hunt.
Could be just some of your dogs wild ancestor instincts kicking in when he does this and gets excited.........just a thought to throw out there.


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

That is interesting. Has anyone else notice this with their pit bull? Is this common or?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It's a dog thing, not a pit bull thing. I haven't met a dog yet that doesn't love to roll in the grass!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Luna gets crazy when she gets to play on grass as well lol even walking if we step off the sidewalk onto grass she gets down and spinns around and spazzes lol kinda funny to watch. I think its more a dog thing than anything or even a puppy thing they tend to get excited, nothing to worry about they are just having fun.


----------

